
Oroville Dam: Photos reveal extensive damage - molecule
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/02/28/oroville-dam-operators-stop-flow-down-spillway-see-extensive-damage/
======
DrScump
Full title: "Oroville Dam: Photos reveal extensive damage as operators stop
flow down _spillway_ "

The _dam_ is undamaged, as far as we know.

~~~
brudgers
From a systems perspective, spillways are part of what constitutes 'the dam.'
Systems perspectives form the basis for life-safety decisions. The definition
of 'is' in 'What is a dam' might make for interesting legal arguments, but the
spillway and the bedrock and the water are all part of the operational
definition of a dam.

~~~
DrScump
The title was _changed_ by the submitter to make it _less_ accurate.

~~~
brudgers

      $ echo 'Oroville Dam: Photos reveal extensive damage as operators stop flow down spillway' | wc -m
      82
    

Something had to be left out to meet the 80 character limit for submission
titles. (82 is 81 + null). Omitting the subordinate clause seems not
unreasonable _to me_. YMMV.

~~~
DrScump

      $ echo 'Oroville Dam: Photos reveal extensive spillway damage as operators stop flow' | wc -m
      77
    

Pretty obvious solution.

~~~
brudgers
Not very Pythonic, however.

~~~
DrScump
I'm guessing the emergency spillway was originally implemented in BASIC.

